# Cool Banner Request



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

can anyone find or make me a cool banner? I dont really care what fight I'll give my list of preferences in order.

Fedor Emelianenko
Tito Ortiz
Rodrigo Nogueira
Chuck Liddell
Georges St. Pierre
Mirko Cro Cop
BJ Penn
Forrest Griffin
Bas Rutten 
Shogun Rua
Randy Couture (so low cuz I already have his av)

Im terrible with graphics and stuff so if anyone could help it would be much appreciated. You will be rewarded with points and rep.


----------

